# Mimolette - Had only one!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

But at least it's a DOE!!!! Yaaaahhhh!
She did great, had her at about 4:00 this afternoon, mom and baby doing well. Baby was not a giant (thank you, Lord) and not too small... came out bouncing and nursed right away.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:lovey:


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

cutie pie.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

look at that cutie!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She is so pretty! And a doe! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats. They are both beautiful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...what a sweetheart! Glad all went well and she wasn't too big :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats.... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

A girl! Yeah for you. Congratulations


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, she is darling!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Very Cute! Congratulations


----------

